# Paul Brown's Series Giveaway!



## nsinning (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks to our sponsor MirrOlure, manufacturer of The Paul Brown's Series lures. Please be sure to check out all the colors and styles at http://mirrolure.com/paulbrown/index.html. The Paul Brown's Series has four new colors to introduce. Check em out.
































And now, a special contest from our sponsor. Show us a picture of a fish you caught on a Paul Brown's lure. *The lure has to be in the picture.* All those who submit will be entered into a drawing and one lucky winner will receive all four new colors in either the Paul Brown's original or Fat Boy styles. We will draw our winner on Wednesday, March 13th. Good Luck!


----------



## D45 (Nov 22, 2004)

*My Pic.*










Not a monster but, the only pic I have.

Pete


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Hungry hungry flattie!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

9 Lbser


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

I really have caught a fsh on a Paul Brown. Just don't have a pic


----------



## SaltyTodd (Apr 24, 2007)

*Big Ugly on a Fat Boy*

Big Ugly on a Fat Boy


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chad G (Feb 7, 2011)

Baffin Bay with my favorite fat boy(corky) haha


----------



## adanvjr (Mar 30, 2012)

Here's 2 Keeper size flounder from early February at Pierce Marsh (Bayou Vista, TX).

Paul Brown's Floating Original Series Corky 3-5/8" Jerk Bait
Day Glow Color

The retrieve method used was a slow retrieve with light upward twitches.

1st one was 15", 2nd one was 16".
Both were CPR'ed.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

sorry but this is not the greatest picture ever taken but it was at night
redfish like them too!


----------



## Slayer21 (Sep 12, 2012)

dayglo devil


----------



## Rip-N-Lips (May 25, 2004)

*red*

POC redfish inhaled a fatboy.


----------



## BlazerBay2420 (May 19, 2006)

Here are a few.


----------



## wahoo (Jun 2, 2004)

*Baffin trout*

This fatty loved the corky.


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*would this work...?*

Love my fat boys & corkies..........dang it just posted a report yesterday!

How about a pic of a FatBoy next to a pile of fillets work??????/

speckcaster:biggrin:


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Wow...I like the two-fer!


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*dang-it wahoo........*



wahoo said:


> This fatty loved the corky.


your looking good for free corkies.......

speckcaster


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)




----------



## Fonseca (Aug 14, 2010)

*corky*


----------



## yakamac (Jan 24, 2010)

Corky's rule


----------



## medgecko (Apr 21, 2012)

Too bad I didn't have my camera when I caught my smacks.


----------



## ctt17 (May 7, 2007)

*Pink*

Trout on Pink


----------



## Stevie_A (Feb 1, 2005)

From East Matagorda


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

here's a few.... first one was a twofer on single hooks. second is a four pound hard head (they will eat corkies). third is only a 20" trout or so, but looked like a football; a little over four pounds. last is a 5.5 lber. 

i have tons more, but no lures in the pictures hwell:


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Great pics everyone !


----------



## Capt. AB (Mar 1, 2012)

*Great colors*

Port Mansfield


----------



## hookman (Nov 3, 2005)

*Corky entry*


----------



## spook jr (Jun 25, 2008)

29 1/2in 8 1/4lbs RELEASED!!








27 3/4in 7 3/4lbs RELEASED!!


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

A Lil under 25, ate the pink Fat-Boy, it was released in vegtable oil, sorry! Any Trout over the mark can swim away though, no prob.


----------



## CalebHarp (May 2, 2011)




----------



## CalebHarp (May 2, 2011)




----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Here is mine.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)




----------



## kingtender (Oct 12, 2005)

Oct trout


----------



## apainter (Jul 1, 2008)

Not a great pic but all caught on a pink fat boy.


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

*Big Lake*

All the big girls love Pink...


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

yup


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

doink


----------



## Jesg1224 (Jul 8, 2011)

Both caught on Corky fat boys. I'm the guy on the right.


----------



## Gorda Fisher (Aug 19, 2005)

*Good trout!...*

....oh, not...


----------



## Night Crawler (Nov 3, 2006)

*A picture of a fish I caught on Mr. Brown's lures.*

Corky Fat Boy!!!! Uhhhh...Du WHAT?!?!?!!!


----------



## CastLReelR (Jun 14, 2012)

Personal best. Sabine Lake. Fat Boy/TX Chicken


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Only one I have.  Oh well, I want to be in the drawing! Thanks!!!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

A few pics


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jun 5, 2006)

*My winter "Go To" FatBoy in West Bay*

Cold water trout with my Favorite lure


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

*A couple on Corky's*

9 lb "Ethyl" Fatboy - Mansfield
8 lb on Pearl Chart Devil - Galvatraz


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*Wow....*

Texas Anglers....RULE!

and almost $7 bucks a pop per....those babies are some money makers!


----------



## PENSTX (Jul 18, 2011)

We caught one!


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Sheepsie on a floating fat boy!!


----------



## long shot (Sep 23, 2006)

Worked for hours to get this bite


----------



## merle (Jul 13, 2010)

Corky Fat Boy today


----------



## spots (Dec 16, 2010)

devil doing work


----------



## slimeyreel (Mar 15, 2011)

*9# 4 oz*

My dads personal best to date 9.4, 30.5"his personal best to date!


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

All-time favorite bait for cold water big trout!


----------



## Fowlhooked (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

Stud 7 pounder in the LLM. Pearl/char fat boy on my rod stuck in jacket pocket.


----------



## donnielm (Mar 16, 2012)

Squid


----------



## ToddyTrout (Mar 15, 2005)

*31.5"*

10.8 pounds a Fatboy catchin a fat girl on a FATBOY, lol


----------



## popadog (May 15, 2008)

Solo trip so no one to help photograph!

Sent via alien technolgy


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm taking my cue from Reel Blessed II.

I guess I need to break my habit of unhooking the fish before the picture.


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

She CRUSHED this purple/chartreuse fat boy.


----------



## willlof (Oct 15, 2005)

Bass an Crappie like the #18


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Cool idea for the contest.


----------



## nsinning (Jan 3, 2012)

*We Have a Winner!*

Thanks to all who entered for sharing your awesome photos! Big thanks to MirrOlure for making this giveaway possible. We have chosen our winner! Below is a list of all entrants:

1. petermypeter
2. patwilson
3. **** chaser
4. Reel_Blessed II
5. SaltyTodd
6. reeltimer
7. Chad G
8. adanvjr
9. aguaflaca
10. slayer21
11. Rip-N-Lips
12. BlazerBay2420
13. wahoo
14. Bocephus
15. Fonseca
16. yakamac
17. ctt17
18. Stevie_A
19. corykj
20. Capt. AB
21. hookman
22. spook jr
23. Sweet Action
24. NOCREEK
25. CalebHarp
26. rat race
27. kingtender
28. apainter
29. esc
30. Jesg1224
31. Gorda Fisher
32. Night Crawler
33. CastLReelR
34. Team Burns
35. Nwilkins
36. SoulSurfer
37. dolch
38. BaffinPEN
39. Blue Fury
40. long shot
41. merle
42. spots
43. slimeyreel
44. Kody Emmert
45. Fowlhooked
46. dparkerh
47. donnielm
48. ToddyTrout
49. popadog
50. Bull Red
51. willsoonbfishin
52. willhunt4food

and our winner is...

*#6 reeltimer!*

Congratulations reeltimer! Please check your private messages where we have sent you information on claiming your prize.

Thanks again to all who participated and be on the lookout for more 2cool giveaways coming your way soon!


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

awesome about time i won something.Thanks Mirrolure and specially Paul Brown for building such a quality bait.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

this fat boy can't wait to throw some of these new Fat Boys

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*It's good to be the king!*

Way to go ReelTimer!!!!

speckcaster


----------



## medgecko (Apr 21, 2012)

congrats reeltimer, those look sweet


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Awesome. What a great company. I just picked up an original paul brown in strawberry with the white colored tail at academy yest. Cant wait to try it. Of course after I got home I saw where they had the day glow color on sale. Grr thatll be my next color to grab.


----------

